# الشاي ....هل سيكون أساس علاج الزهايمر ؟؟؟....مع فوائد أخرى للشاي ..موضوع متعدد .



## قلم حر (8 يوليو 2007)

قد يكون خلاص مرض الزهايمر بالشاي
1813 (GMT+04:00) - 27/10/04​ 





هل يمكن للشاي علاج مرض الزهايمر
--------------------------
*لندن، بريطانيا ( CNN) -- ذكرت دراسة بريطانية أن شرب الشاي قد يساعد ‏على الوقاية من مرض الزهايمر.‏ *​‏وقال فريق من العلماء البريطانيون من جامعة نيوكاسل في دراسة صدرت الثلاثاء إن التناول ‏المنتظم لكوب من الشاي يبطئ أعراض ضبابية الذاكرة وانهيارها.‏ 
وأوضح رئيس فريق الباحثين ايد اوكيلو "رغم انه لم يتم حتى الآن الكشف عن علاج ‏لمرض الزهامير، إلا أنه ثبت أن الشاي يمكن أن يكون سلاحا في مواجهة المرض والإبطاء من ‏تطوره."
وأوضحت الدراسة أن الشاي الأسود أو الأخضر يبطئ نشاط أنزيم اكتيلكولين ‏ ‏المسؤول عن الزهايمر، في حين لم يثبت أن للقهوة مثل هذا التأثير على الإطلاق.
كما أشارت الدراسة إلى أن الشاي الأخضر أثبت فعالية أكبر في العديد من الاختبارات، إذ اتضح أن له تأثير طويل الأمد على نشاط الذاكرة. 
كما أعرب الباحثون المشاركون في الدراسة عن الأمل في أن تتركز خطوة البحث القادمة على تحديد المكونات أو العناصر المسؤولة عن إبطاء أنزيم اكتيلكولين المسؤول عن الزهايمر في الشاي الاخضر.
وأوضح الباحثون أن الخطوة القادمة ستكون تحديد المكونات المسؤولة عن إبطاء ‏ أنزيم اكتيلكولين، المسؤول عن الزهايمر في الشاي الأخضر. 
وتسعى جامعة نيوكاسل إلى الحصول على تمويل للاستمرار في بحوثها على الشاي الأخضر بهدف إنتاج شاي طبي، خصيصا إلى مرضى الشيخوخة الزهايمر.
ويذكر أن مرض الزهايمر يتسبب في موت نحو مليون شخص سنويا في مختلف أنحاء العالم.


----------



## قلم حر (8 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الشاي ....هل سيكون أساس علاج الزهايمر ؟؟؟....مع فوائد أخرى للشاي ..موضوع*

الشاي الأخضر يقي من الجلطات والسرطان
1357 (GMT+04:00) - 19/07/04






حقول الشاي
-----------​*الكويت ( CNN) -- يبدو أن سمعة الشاي الأخضر الصيني شاعت في شتى أرجاء العالم في السنوات الأخيرة لما له من فوائد عديدة على صحة الإنسان.*
وتفيد التقارير الطبية أن الشاي الأخضر، الذي يسميه الخبراء بـ"حارس الحياة"، يمتاز بأنه يساهم في عملية تخفيض الكوليسترول، ويعمل ‏على خفض ضغط الدم المرتفع، كما يحافظ على سيولة الدم، وبالتالي يقاوم حدوث الجلطات، وذلك حسب ما أكدته خبيرة الأعشاب الصينية، يويو دينغ. 
وأضافت دينغ في حديث خاص بوكالة الأنباء الكويتية الإثنين أن للشاي الأخضر فوائد اخرى عديدة، منها تقليل فرصة حدوث الأزمات القلبية، ‏أو جلطات المخ، كما يخفّض من قابلية الإصابة بالسرطان، ويزيد من ‏كفاءة الجهاز المناعي، ويساعد على الهضم، ويقاوم حدوث تسوس الأسنان والتهابات ‏الجيوب واللثة.
‏ ‏وبينت دينغ أن الشاي يقي من التهاب المفاصل والروماتيزم ويساعد على تخفيف الوزن، والوقاية من الأمراض الخبيثة والشيخوخة المبكرة.‏ ‏
وأكدت أنه من المهم جدا تناول الفرد الشاي الأخضر لفترات طويلة لأنه يوقف ‏عملية نمو الأوعية الدموية المغذية للأورام، مشيرة إلى أنه بإمكان أن يشربه الفرد ‏العادي من أربع إلى خمس مرات في اليوم.‏
ولكن حذرت دينغ من تناول كمية كبيرة من الشاي الأخضر أثناء الحمل وأثناء التئام ‏الجروح، حيث تكون هناك حاجة كبيرة للأوعية الدموية الجديدة.


----------



## قلم حر (8 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الشاي ....هل سيكون أساس علاج الزهايمر ؟؟؟....مع فوائد أخرى للشاي ..موضوع*

الشاي والقهوة تقللان من تسوس الأسنان
1513 (GMT+04:00) - 14/07/04





​*ب**يروت، لبنان ( CNN)-- ثمة دراسات طبية تؤكد أن لشرب الشاي الأسود والقهوة فوائد عديدة، من بينها القدرة على التقليل من الإصابة بأمراض اللثة وتسوس الأسنان. فقد أشارت دراسة طبية نشرت في بيروت الثلاثاء، إلى أن مكونات الشاي الأسود تساعد على مهاجمة البكتيريا التي تسبب مرض اللثة وتسوس الأسنان، حيث تؤثر سلبا على عمل أحد الأنزيمات البكتيرية المسؤولة عن تحويل المواد السكرية، الموجودة في الطعام الى مواد صمغي، وبالتالي تمّكن مواد التسوس على الالتصاق بالأسنان. *
وأوضحت الدراسة أن لمكونات الشاي القدرة على تكوين تجمعات مشتركة بين البكتيريا التي تعيش في الفم، وأنواع أخرى من البكتيريا، وبالتالي تعمل على عرقلة وتقليص هذه الشراكة، وتمنع حدوث مشاكل في الفم، مثل تسوس الأسنان وأمراض اللثة. وأما بالنسبة للقهوة، فقد أفادت الدراسة ذاتها إلى أن لتناول القهوة قدرة أيضا على محاربة البكتيريا التي تسبب التسوس ومرض اللثة، ومن أهم أنواعها ( ستربتوكوكس) و( ستربتوميوتانز). 
وذكرت الدراسة أن للقهوة العربية وخاصة المحمصة منها، وهي تلك التي تشرب في غالبية الدول العربية بكثرة، القدرة على منع التصاق البكتيريا المسببة للتسوس على ما يسمى عادة بـ "مينا" السن لوجود مادة الـ ( الترايجونللين) في القهوة التي تساهم، عند ذوبانها بالماء، في إعطاء القهوة النكهة والمذاق الطيب.


----------



## قلم حر (8 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الشاي ....هل سيكون أساس علاج الزهايمر ؟؟؟....مع فوائد أخرى للشاي ..موضوع*

*الشاي يحمي النساء من سرطان المبيض*
1119 (GMT+04:00) - 09/07/03






الشاي له فوائد طبية عديدة
------------------​*(CNN)-- أظهرت دراسة حديثة أن الشاي له قدرة وقائية بالإضافة إلى قدرته العلاجية حيث ظهر أنه يقي النساء من الإصابة بسرطان المبيض.*
وجاء في الدراسة التي أعدها علماء أستراليون وصينيون ان شرب الشاي الأخضر لسنوات طويلة يقلل مخاطر الإصابة بسرطان المبيض بنسبة 77 بالمائة.
وشارك في استطلاع أعده فريق الإختبار نحو 900 امرأة وتحدثن عن عادات التغذية وشرب الشاي لديهن وتوصلوا من خلال الأجوبة إلى هذه النتائج.
وتم الربط بين الشاي الأخضر والوقاية من سرطان المبيض، وهي وقاية يوفرها الشاي الأسود أيضا ولكن بشكل أقل.
وقال الباحثون الأميركيون إن سبب تأثير الشاي الواقي من السرطان يعود إلى مادة كاتيشين الموجودة فيه.
وعرض الباحث ألان ج. بانتوك من اورلاندو في الولايات المتحدة أمام المؤتمر السنوي لجمعية أطباء المسالك البولية دراسة تشير إلى الوقاية التي توفرها مادة كاتيشين من سرطان المثانة.
وقال بانتوك إن التجارب المخبرية على خلايا سرطانية مستمدة من المثانات البشرية أثبتت أن مادة كاتيشين قللت سرعة نمو الخلايا السرطانية أيضا.
كما كانت الخلايا المعالجة بواسطة خلاصة الشاي أقل تشوها من غيرها بعد فترة من العلاج ، وذلك بالمقارنة مع الخلايا التي لم تعالج بالخلاصة نفسها.


----------



## قلم حر (8 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الشاي ....هل سيكون أساس علاج الزهايمر ؟؟؟....مع فوائد أخرى للشاي ..موضوع*

الشاي الأخضر يكافح مجموعة أمراض
 2100 (GMT+04:00) - 05/03/05






أنواع مختلفة من الشاي الأخضر 
------------------------​*دبي ، الإمارات العربية (CNN) -- من جديد يعود الحديث عن فوائد الشاي الأخضر على الصحة بشكل عام . فبالإضافة لمقاومته أمراض القلب ، السرطان ، وغيرهما من الأمراض أثبتت دراسة جديدة أن شرب الشاي الأخضر يمكن له أن يكافح الشحوم والدسم أيضا .*
الأشخاص الذين يشربون زجاجة من الشاي الأخضر يوميا ، وعلى مدى ثلاثة شهور، ينقص مقدار الشحوم في أجسامهم أكثر ممن يشربون الشاي العادي .
يقول الباحثون إن النتائج تشير إلى أن المادة الموجودة في الشاي الأخضر والمعروفة باسم ( كاتشين) يمكن أن تحرض على إنقاص الوزن ، من خلال تحفيز الجسم على حرق السعرات الحرارية والتخفيف من شحومه .
وقد نشرت هذه الدراسة في العدد الأخير من American Journal of Clinical Nutrition.
معظم أنواع الشاي تحوي على كميات كبيرة من البولي فينول ، وهي مواد نباتية ثبت لها تأثيرا مضادا للأكسدة ، ومضادا للسرطان، ومضادا للحمات الراشحة.
والشاي الأخضر هو الأكثر غنى بتلك المادة ،التي ثبت أن لها تأثيرا مضادا للالتهاب أيضا ، ومؤخرا أثبتت الدراسات التي أجريت على الحيوانات أن لها تأثير على الشحوم المتراكمة في الجسم ومستويات الكولسترول فيه .
الأشخاص الذين أجريت عليهم تلك الدراسة كانوا يشربون الشاب الأخضر بانتظام ويتناولون وجباتهم الغذائية الثلاثة مع التركيز على ضبط كمية السعرات الحرارية المتناولة.
بعد مضي ثلاث شهور استطاع هؤلاء أن يخسروا وزنا أكثر من غيرهم ممن لم يشرب الشاي ، مع نقص واضح في حجم كتلة الجسم، قياس الخصر، ومقدار الشحوم الكلي في الجسم.
كما انخفض مستوى الكولسترول الضار (LDL) بصورة عامة .
الكمية التي ينصح بها الخبراء من الشاي لتحقيق تلكم الفائدة هي أربعة فناجين يوميا .
يقول الباحث تومونوري ناغاو من مركز أبحاث ومختبرات منتجات العناية بالصحة في طوكيو المشرف على الدراسة :" هذه النتائج تقترح أن مادة الكاتشين تساهم في الوقاية من العديد من الأمراض التي تصيب الإنسان ، خاصة السمنة."


----------



## thelife.pro (8 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الشاي ....هل سيكون أساس علاج الزهايمر ؟؟؟....مع فوائد أخرى للشاي ..موضوع*

شكرا ليك قلم حر على هذه المعلومات الروعة 

انا سمعت نعلومات كتير 
عن الشاي 
وخصوصا الشاي الاخضر 

واللي حبيتوا فيه هو حماية الاسنان من التسوس ​


----------



## قلم حر (8 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الشاي ....هل سيكون أساس علاج الزهايمر ؟؟؟....مع فوائد أخرى للشاي ..موضوع*

*الشاي يزيد القدرات المناعية للجسم*
1427 (GMT+04:00) - 23/04/03





تناول الشاي يقي من الأمراض
--------------------------​*واشنطن، الولايات المتحدة (CNN) -- أكدت دراسة طبية أمريكية حديثة أن تناول مشروب الشاي يوميا يفيد في زيادة القدرة على مكافحة الأمراض.*
وقالت الدراسة، وفقا لتقرير وكالة أسوشيتد برس، إن العلماء اكتشفوا موادا كيماوية في الشاي تزيد من قدرة الجسم على مقاومة الأمراض بنسبة 500 بالمائة.
وأوضح الباحثون أن تلك المادة الكيماوية تحفز خلايا النظام المناعي وتحثها على مهاجمة البكتريا، والفيروسات، ومسببات الأمراض الأخرى.
وقال المشرفون على الدراسة إن تلك المادة يمكن أن تتحول لدواء وقائي من الأمراض مستقبلا.
ومن جهته قال الدكتور جاك فوكوويسكي من كلية الطب جامعة هارفارد، الاثنين، وهو أحد المسؤولين عن البحث، إنه تمكن بالتعاون مع أحد زملائه من عزل المادة الكيماوية معمليا، قبل اختبارها على بعض المتطوعين لإثبات قدرتها على الوقاية من الجراثيم.
وتوصل فوكوويسكي لنتيجة مفادها أن تناول 5 أكواب من الشاي يوميا يؤدي لزيادة قدرة الجسم على التصدي للأمراض.
أما بيني كريس-إيثرتون المتخصصة في مجال التغذية بجامعة بنسلفانيا فقد أشارت إلى الدراسة باعتبارها إضافة جديدة للدلائل التي كانت تشير للشاي باعتباره مفيدا في مجال مكافحة الأمراض.
ولكنها، في الوقت نفسه، قالت أن هذا العمل يجب أن يتم تأكيده بدراسات أخرى أوسع نطاقا.


----------



## قلم حر (8 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الشاي ....هل سيكون أساس علاج الزهايمر ؟؟؟....مع فوائد أخرى للشاي ..موضوع*



thelife.pro قال:


> شكرا ليك قلم حر على هذه المعلومات الروعة ​
> 
> انا سمعت نعلومات كتير
> عن الشاي
> ...


أهلا طوني .
شكرا ليك .
أعذرني على تأخر رسالئلي الخاصه ......آخر أكمن يوم كنت مشغول جدا ( لأسباب عائليه ) .......أظن أنه من يوم الغد سأتفرغ بشكل جيد للمنتدى .
أما عن تسوس الأسنان .....فهو يساعد في الحمايه و لا يحمي بشكل تام .
شكرا لمرورك .
الرب يبارك حياتك .


----------



## قلم حر (8 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الشاي ....هل سيكون أساس علاج الزهايمر ؟؟؟....مع فوائد أخرى للشاي ..موضوع*

*الشاي يحمي المصابين بنوبات قلبية *
1502 (GMT+04:00) - 07/05/02​ 




​*بوسطن,ماساشوسيتس,الولايات المتحدة(CNN)--أثبتت دراسة علمية أن تناول كوبين من الشاي يوميا يمكن أن يحمي من الوفاة بالنوبة القلبية وفق ما أعلن باحثون أمريكيون.*
وقال كينيث ماكمال رئيس فريق البحث خلال نشره لنتائجه في مجلة مختصة الاثنين إن نتائج الدراسة فاقت توقعاته .
وضمن هذه الدراسة أجريت البحوث على 1900 شخص عانوا من النوبات القلبية حيث تابعت نسب استهلاكهم للشاي قبل وبعد تعرضهم لمشاكلهم الصحية وذلك على مدى 4 سنوات.
وأثبتت الدراسة أن اللذين يستهلكون كوبين أو أكثر يوميا من الشاي لهم نسبة 44 بالمائة من الأمل في البقاء على قيد الحياة رغم إصابتهم مقارنة بأمثالهم ممن لا يستهلكون الشاي في الوقت الذي تقل فيه هذه النسبة لدى من يستهلكون أقل من كوبين يوميا إلى 28 بالمائة.
وقال الأطباء المشاركون في البحث إن الشاي يتوفر على مواد تعمل على توسيع شرايين القلب بطريقة تسمح بتدفق أكثر للدم كما تعمل هذه المادة التي يطلق عليها فلافونويدس على المساعدة في منع الكوليسترول من التحول إلى ما يطلق عليه الكوليسترول السيئ في جسد الإنسان.
على أن مكمال لم يشدد صراحة على ضرورة أن يتناول المصابون بالنوبات القلبية الشاي ولكنه طمأنهم بشأن تخوفهم من توفر الشاي على المنبهات ومن بينها الكافيين.


----------



## قلم حر (9 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الشاي ....هل سيكون أساس علاج الزهايمر ؟؟؟....مع فوائد أخرى للشاي ..موضوع*

موضوع للأخ كوبتك مان :
*فوائد الشاى الاخضر*​


----------



## candy shop (9 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الشاي ....هل سيكون أساس علاج الزهايمر ؟؟؟....مع فوائد أخرى للشاي ..موضوع*

شكرااااااااااااا يا قلم حر على الموضوع المتكامل

دى موسوعه

وعلى فكره انا الدكتور مره قالى ان الشاى كمان 

علشان انا بشربه كتير المفروض ميبقاش الضغط واطى

ميرسى ليك وربنا يكون معاك​


----------



## قلم حر (9 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الشاي ....هل سيكون أساس علاج الزهايمر ؟؟؟....مع فوائد أخرى للشاي ..موضوع*



w_candyshop_s قال:


> شكرااااااااااااا يا قلم حر على الموضوع المتكامل​
> 
> دى موسوعه
> شكرا للتشجيع .​
> ...


الغريب في الشاي و القهوه :
1) يجب أن يكون شاربهما مدمن .....حتى يستفيد ....و الغير مدمن ....لا يستفيد ....و ممكن ينضر كمان !!
2) في القهوه فوائد كثيره ....لكن أغلبها للنساء فقط !
للآن لم يعرف السبب بشكل قاطع !
شكرا للمرور .
ربنا يبارك حياتك .


----------



## viviane tarek (24 أكتوبر 2008)

*حلو جدا" جدا":big29:
فعلا" قلم حر
انتى جبت كل ما يخص الشاى مشكور فعلا"
وانا سمعت قبل قليل عن الشاى الأخضر:010104~171:
انة جيد وكنت بشرب كوب فاليوم
بس بعد ما قرأت موضوعك
مش هشرب غير الشاى الاخضر
اربع خمس ست مرات كدة فاليوم
طالما هو بيخسس:286:
هههههههههههه
فعلا" ربنا يبركك
:15_3_36[1]:*​


----------



## kalimooo (24 أكتوبر 2008)

ما هذه المعلومات الرائعة اخي قلم حر
لين كان  هذا الموضوع المفيد
عل كل ان بقضي نهاري صباحا كبايتين نسكافة
وحوالي الخمسة كبايات شاي
ربنا يباركك
سلام المسيح ​


----------



## قلم حر (25 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا لمروركم .
الرب يبارك كل أعمالكم .


----------

